# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  truyền dataset từ 1 server đến nhiều client bằng c# socket winform???

## huycon009

thầy e mới giao cho bài tập là làm sao để một server load vài câu hỏi từ database sql vào dataset rồi sau đó truyền đến các client bằng c# và socket.
Đây là 1 dạng kết nối 1 server nhiều client, số client tối đa tạm thời chỉ là 4 mà thôi. Kịch bản là như thế này:
1/ 4 client kết nối vào 1 server ( cái này chắc multi connection server quá!)
2/ sau khi nhận đủ 4 client thì server load ngẫu nhiên vài câu hỏi từ database sql vào dataset
3/ server gửi dataset đó tới các client.
Vấn đề là e ko biết làm sao để gửi dataset tới 4 client này được.
Bác nào biết thì giúp em với.

----------

